
5 tools to help developing and testing APIs - filipeximenes
http://www.vinta.com.br/blog/2016/5-tools-to-help-developing-and-testing-apis.html
======
andreineculau
3 tools

1\. curl: [https://curl.haxx.se](https://curl.haxx.se)

2\. Apiary: [https://apiary.io](https://apiary.io)

3\. KATT: [https://github.com/for-GET/katt](https://github.com/for-GET/katt)
\-- slides with presentation notes of a talk at
[https://andreineculau.github.io/go-
remark/?//andreineculau.g...](https://andreineculau.github.io/go-
remark/?//andreineculau.github.io/talks/2014-05-28-StockholmNodejs/index.md#3)

------
gragas
Could we please not have spammy titles like this? I'd rather not Hacker News
turn into Buzzfeed for developers.

